# sorta' embarassing, but maybe ya'll can help



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi all! I've posted this before, but on another board. I have UC and have for almost 2 years. I'm 24. My question is this. Late last month, I had this knot show up in my private area. It went away and I thought nothing of it. Well, its back. Its sore, but I've looked at it and its not red, white, or anything. Its around the lips of my vagina, toward the back. Its I guess you could say sorta' b/t my anus and where the urine leaves. I'm sorry, my description isn't good, but that's the only way I know to describe it. Anyways, has anyone else had this? It doesn't really bother me till I clean myself after going to the bathroom. I don't know if this would be gynecological or something for my GI. I'm really confused, do any of you think you could help me out? Thanks a ton!


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

It could be an irritation from going to the bathroom. I would have it looked at just to see what the doc says. It sounds like a job for your gyne chances are that it's nothing to worry about, but it doesn't hurt to check. Take care.


----------



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

thank you so much!


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

z_girl,It could be a sebaceous cyst. (click on link below).My sister had one of those in that same area.Best thing is to get it checked.Jeanne







http://www.ecureme.com/emyhealth/data/Sebaceous_Cyst.asp


----------



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

Thank you! I clicked the link--interesting. But, I don't think its that b/c I have no drainage. But, thank you for the reply--its nice knowing that people want to help! I'm going to watch it and see what happens. If it sticks around, I'll get it checked, if it disappears, well, good!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I've also had harmless bumps in that area. One was a skin tag that was getting irritated when I wiped. I asked the gyn about it during my yearly visit and he looked and said not to worry about it, but that it was good I asked because that's an area where bumps can appear from STDs. Why not get it checked out, and then you'll know for sure if it's nothing to worry about?


----------



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

i don't know why i don't get it checked out. i'm a chicken and i hate going to the gyno! i'm wondering if its erythema nodusum. i get them on my legs and they are kinda' traveling and i wonder if one has popped up there. i had my husband take a look at it and you can't really see anything. its just barely raised. it doesn't bother me until i clean myself. well, i'm going to watch it and see. thanks to all who have responded. its such a wonderful help! and such an embarassing subject--you've all made me feel so much better!


----------

